# vortex nomad or nikon prostaff 20-60x82 for $100 more?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can get the vortex nomad for $285 with a cabela's promo or camofire.com has Nikon prostaff 20-60x82 for $385, which would you do? I am leaning towards vortex due to the warranty... Cabela's sells the Nikon for $599.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The bad thing about that particular Nikon is the weight. The thing is a tank!! However, for $385 its a heck of a deal, maybe buy it, then sell it on ebay for a profit and buy the Vortex and a new tripod lol.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

BoOyaA is right about the Nikon being a heck of a deal! I just bought the prostaff 65mm this year and it was awesome, and weighed less than the nomad. With the extra 7oz of weight for the prostaff, you are also going up from 60 to 82 mm OL. The extra weight isn't that much to worry about, IMO. Nikon has a pretty **** good warrentee also, but granted, not as good as the Vortex. I would go with the Nikon but I am biased ;-)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The nomad is 36 oz, so not exactly a lightweight either.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nikon straight eye piece is already sold out, so I guess that seals the deal for the Vortex. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## jesseivie (Oct 5, 2009)

go with the vortex, i dont know how nikons warrenty is but vortex has the best customer service i have ever seen, they have a no question asked lifetime warrenty on their products, my friend ran over his rifle and scope, broke the scope in half and sure enough they sent him a brand new scope without hassle. and vortex are great quality to boot!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Kind of funny--I saw that on Camofire and argued with myself about buying it and decided to go to the store and test it out--I actually thought it was pretty light wieght and the glass was really nice, better than my friends Vortex--I ended up pulling the trigger and buying the angled Nikon--I prefer angled anyway--never have liked a straight spotting scope. Hopefully it works out well. I have to say that is does suck that camofire is located in Utah--I hate paying sales tax!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I have to say that is does suck that camofire is located in Utah--I hate paying sales tax!


News to me, yet another advantage of the Nikon disappearing.


----------

